# Race to Sub 13 and 14 (3x3)



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

This thread will mostly be for people who graduated from race to sub 15. Reply if you are interested in participating.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

I considered having a 13.5 race on my thread but glad to see someone filling the gap from 15 to 12.

I wouldn't be competing though.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I considered having a 13.5 race on my thread but glad to see someone filling the gap from 15 to 12.
> 
> I wouldn't be competing though.


Yeah that's basically why I want to make this thread cuz I'm nowhere near 12 lol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 26, 2017)

I guess so.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 26, 2017)

This is justanothergenericracethread


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 27, 2017)

*Round 1 Scrambles*
1. R' F U2 F2 D2 B R2 F L2 F R2 F' R D2 U' B D2 L2 U2 L' U2 
2. D' U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R F2 R B' U' B2 F2 U' F D' 
3. L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U F L B' F' D F2 R' U2 R' 
4. U2 F2 R' F2 U F D F' L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' 
5. D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L R2 B2 D B' R B2 D' L2 
6. B U F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 B L' B2 F D' U L B2 D2 
7. U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 R F' L D' B U' R2 U' L' D2 
8. D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U' L' B D2 B D' R' F U R' 
9. D' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B R' D B F2 L' B R2 B' F2 
10. F L2 B' R L2 D B2 L U' D' B' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' 
11. L R' F2 L' B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D' F L' U' L' F U B R2 
12. R F L2 D F2 L U2 R U B D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2

Please put the round number, your goal, and your ao12. You can put method/cube but I won't keep track of that. Good luck!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Round 1
Sub 14
avg of 12: 14.48
16.52 13.74 (12.15) 12.81 13.65 15.82 16.33 14.35 13.67 (17.11) 15.00 12.81


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 29, 2017)

R1, Sub 13 (CFOP, Valk3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
avg of 12: 14.423

Time List:
15.102, 13.456, 13.324, 16.336, (12.836), 13.339, 13.868, (17.181), 13.996, 16.290, 13.228, 15.293

Eww.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 30, 2017)

R1, Sub 13.5 (CFOP, Gan356 Air UM)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-30
avg of 12: 12.91

Time List:
1. 13.25 
2. 13.15 
3. 13.27
4. 10.99 
5. (28.87) - Messed up on an R perm, had to pretty much restart the solve
6. 12.02 
7. 13.23 
8. 12.70 
9. 12.19 
10. (10.97) 
11. 14.37 
12. 13.91


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

I am nowhere close to sub-14 but I am gonna try.
R1, Sub 14
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 356 Air UM
Ao12: 17.23

Time List: 18.10, 18.59, 15.94, 15.82, 17.54, 16.30, 17.46, 17.53, (15.42), (19.30), 17.81, 17.25


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> I am nowhere close to sub-14 but I am gonna try.
> R1, Sub 14
> Method: CFOP
> Cube: Gan 356 Air UM
> ...


There is a sub 15 thread if you want to do that


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> There is a sub 15 thread if you want to do that



I am currently participating in that as well. But I just want to do another one. Is that fine? If not I will stop.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> I am currently participating in that as well. But I just want to do another one. Is that fine? If not I will stop.


Sure, if you want to that's fine


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

*Round 1 results:*
JAGC, Sub 14: 14.48 (0/3)
Ordway Persyn, Sub 13: 14.423 (0/3)
Aerma, Sub 13.5: 12.91 (1/3)
LegendaryMJS, Sub 14: 17.23 (0/3)

*Round 2 scrambles:*
1. U' L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D2 U2 F2 U' F' D2 R2 D L R U F R B'
2. B2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R F D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2
3. L2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D B2 D U2 R' F2 U B F R2 F2 U L2 U'
4. U2 L U2 R B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R F' U' F2 U' R F' U R' U
5. F' R' B2 L D L F' R D R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' L' U2 B2 R D2
6. D L2 F2 R2 L F' L B' R D' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2
7. D' R L2 D' L2 F U B D' R' D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L F2 R U2 B2
8. D' F2 R L' U F' U2 R' D' R' F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 F R2
9. D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D' U R U' L' D U2 B R B L' F'
10. R U' R B' L2 B2 U' D' R' F' U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2
11. U F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' U L' D L2 R2 F' L' U2 R'
12. D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B D L D R2 D L2 B


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

Round 2
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 356 Air UM
Trying for Sub-14

Ao12: 17.36

Time List: 17.30, 17.77, 16.38, 18.01, (20.04), 16.60, (13.96), 18.56, 17.73, 17.40, 18.58, 15.31


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2017)

Round 2, GAN356 Air UM, CFOP
Race to sub-13.5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-3
avg of 12: 13.55

Time List:
1. 15.43
2. 12.65 
3. 13.50
4. 14.66
5. 14.90 
6. (16.57) 
7. 14.41 
8. 12.64 
9. 12.90
10. (11.37) 
11. 12.64
12. 11.76 
I'm definitely not happy with this average since I got so many 14.00+ times, especially that 15 and 16.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 5, 2017)

R2 sub 13 (CFOP, Valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-4
avg of 12: 14.164

Time List:
15.542, 15.101, 13.258, (11.292), 12.937, 14.637, 12.528, 16.909, 13.315, 15.042, (17.224), 12.374


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Round 2
Sub 14

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-5
avg of 12: 15.57

Time List:
1. 14.44 D2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B U' L' B2 D' U2 F D U2 R2 
2. 20.53 F D' B R U D' R B2 D R2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 
3. 15.82 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 U2 R F' L' D2 B' F2 U R' D F' 
4. 19.45 U' L' B D2 B U D F' R2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D' 
5. 15.49 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 F L U F2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 D L2 
6. (10.90) F' B L' F' U R2 B2 D' R2 L' D2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 
7. 20.15 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' U' L2 B' U2 L2 R2 D L' U2 
8. 11.42 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 B' U L' U R' D' U2 R2 U2 F' R' 
9. (31.84) R L U2 R2 L D2 B U' D' L U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B' 
10. 12.42 B2 F2 U L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L F' R' B U' B L2 B F L 
11. 13.74 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B U' B' F2 L2 B F R' B U F2 
12. 12.18 B F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D' U' L R U' B' R B L' F L'
Just learned oll so I need to work on recognition and getting the algs to muscle memory. Got some nice singles though


----------



## cubing master (Jul 7, 2017)

alright, I'll try this out. I have a comp coming up in August and it would be nice to get an official sub 13 average


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

cubing master said:


> alright, I'll try this out. I have a comp coming up in August and it would be nice to get an official sub 13 average


All you have to do is set a goal (like sub 13) and record an average of 12. If you reach you goal in 3 consecutive rounds, you graduate and can set a new goal. Good luck!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

*Round 2 Results:*
JAGC, Sub 14: 15.57 (0/3)
Ordway Person, Sub 13: 14.164 (0/3)
Aerma, Sub 13.5: 13.55 (0/3)
LegendaryMJS, Sub 14: 17.36 (0/3)

*Round 3 Scrambles:*
1. B L2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R U R2 F2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F'
2. R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 B' D' R2 F' D' U' B D' U'
3. U' R2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L' B' L2 R' B' L F2 L' F' U
4. U L2 F B R' F2 U2 D2 F R' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2
5. U R2 D' F2 L' D' R D' F' B D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 U
6. R' F' U R D' B2 D B' D2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R' L F2 L2 U2
7. F2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 R' D2 U' R F R B' L' R U
8.R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 D' L D' F' U2 L F L2 B' F2 L2
9. R2 L' B' D' R B2 U2 R B' R2 U R2 U F2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 U2
10. R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B D' F2 R' F U' R D F' D2
11. F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 L' U F L D' B2 U2 L D' F'
12. D' B2 D L2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 L' B2 F L2 R D' L2 R2 B'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2017)

R3, sub 13 (CFOP, Valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-7
avg of 12: 13.715

Time List:
12.991, (15.563), 12.256, 13.827, 15.554, 13.757, 12.011, 14.309, 12.444, 15.324, (11.483), 14.676

an average average.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 8, 2017)

Round 3
Method: CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM
Sub-14

Ao12: 17.48

Time List: (15.46), 17.86, 18.42, (19.34), 17.24, 17.80, 18.32, 17.18, 17.45, 15.78, 17.19, 17.59


----------



## Hazel (Jul 10, 2017)

Race to sub-13.5, R3
CFOP, Valk M
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-9
avg of 12: 13.28

Time List:
1. 13.48 
2. 13.62 
3. 11.32 
4. (11.15) 
5. 13.65 
6. 13.95 
7. (16.03) 
8. 14.40 
9. 11.56 
10. 13.47 
11. 14.12 
12. 13.25


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 10, 2017)

Round 3
Sub 14

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-10
avg of 12: 13.77 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 13.65 B2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R B' L F U2 B U L' F2 D 
2. 12.96 F2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 R F2 D2 F D' R U' B2 D2 B' U L2 
3. 13.31 U F2 L2 F L2 D' R' B R D' B2 U' D B2 R2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 
4. 15.19 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' D' R2 U F' L' R' B' U L2 
5. 14.42 L R2 U L2 D B2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F L2 R' D U B R' D2 B 
6. 14.36 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 R B2 U' B2 U F U F' D B D2 
7. 15.50 B R2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B D' L' R' F L2 U' B2 R' 
8. (11.86) U L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 B' U' L' B' F D' U' L' D' 
9. 13.08 U2 L F2 L' B2 R U2 L' D2 R' F2 U R' B F2 L D' R2 D' F2 
10. (22.26) B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 R U' F' R2 D U L' B2 R' U 
11. 13.04 D' L2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F D' U2 B L2 D' F' L D R 
12. 12.16 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R U2 B F' D F2 U L U2 R'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 10, 2017)

*Round 3 Results:*
JAGC, Sub 14: 13.77 (1/3)
Ordway Persyn, Sub 13: 13.715 (0/3)
Aerma, Sub 13.5: 13.28 (1/3)
LegendaryMJS, Sub 14: 17.48 (0/3)

*Round 4 Scrambles:*
1. F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B L2 F' L2 R D2 U F2 D L
2. R F2 B2 R2 B' R' L2 U2 D' B' D2 R D2 L' U2 R' D2 L' D2 L U2
3. R B2 L B2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L B R' B2 F' R' D2 R U
4. R' F' U2 R' U R2 F' B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B L2 F2 D2 R2
5. R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 B' R B' D R' B' R D' L2 U2
6. L2 B2 D F2 D R2 D2 U L2 B' R2 U' R' B2 U' L U B' U'
7. R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' B L U L2 R D F' L2 F2
8. R2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R' F D' U2 F' U B R F L' R
9. U B2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R' B U2 L' U2 F' L' F2 D2 L
10. D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 F' U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D L R B' R2
11. U' L2 R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U R2 F' R' U2 R' B2 L U' R2 D2 L2
12. B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R F' L' U R' D' F2 R' B' U' F


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 12, 2017)

Round 4
CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM
Sub-14

Ao12: 17.16

Time List: 16.91, 16.31, 17.18, 15.93, (20.57), 18.89, 19.25, 15.21, (14.84), 17.88, 15.82, 18.28


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 12, 2017)

R4, sub 13 (CFOP, Valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
avg of 12: 13.974

Time List:
13.912, 15.108, 15.652, 14.415, 13.557, 12.696, (11.892), 15.902, 13.086, (20.804+), 12.550, 12.865

lets not talk about the 20.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jul 14, 2017)

Round 4
Sub 13 
CFOP
Weilong GTS M
avg of 12: 13.29
1. 12.11 
2. 13.91 
3. 16.85 
4. 13.24 
5. 13.50 
7. 15.63 
8. (DNF(14.75)) - Corner Twist 
9. 12.85 
10. 12.15 
11. 10.62 
12. (9.86)


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2017)

round 4, race to sub-13.5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-14
avg of 12: 13.93

Time List:
1. 15.31 
2. 12.13 
3. 12.14 
4. 12.32 
5. (17.22) 
6. 13.05 
7. 13.86 
8. 14.85 
9. 16.13 
10. 15.07 
11. (11.81) 
12. 14.39 
Should've warmed up a bit more before


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 14, 2017)

Round 4
Sub 14
Gts2 m

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-14
avg of 12: 13.24

Time List:
1. 13.65 R2 F' R2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 L F' L2 D' B2 R B2 L' D 
2. 12.70 U2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 F D2 B2 U2 F L F D R B U2 L2 D' 
3. (9.88) B L D F' L2 U L D' R2 F2 U2 D B2 U L2 F2 L2 F' 
4. 12.98 U F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F D F' U R F2 U2 B R2 U 
5. 13.31 F U' L U R B R2 L' B U F2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 B U2 L2 B 
6. 13.27 F' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 B U' L' F L2 U' B2 
7. 11.01 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F L' D L2 R U2 B' D U' R 
8. 14.67 D F U2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 R' B R D' F D' U R 
9. 11.78 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 B' D' U R2 B' U2 L' D' R U2 
10. 15.11 D' F R' F R' F' B U' R L U2 D2 R B2 L U2 R' D2 R F 
11. 13.91 U2 B' R2 D2 R D' F L' B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D L 
12. (15.82) F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 B D B2 U2 R' F D2 B L' F


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 14, 2017)

*Round 4 Results:*
JAGC, Sub 14: 13.24 (2/3)
Ordway Persyn, Sub 13: 13.974 (0/3)
Aerma, Sub 13.5: 13.93 (0/3)
LegendaryMJS, Sub 14: 17.16 (0/3)
ExultantCarn, Sub 13: 13.29 (0/3)

*Round 5 Scrambles:*
1. F' B L2 D F U D' L' B' L' F2 L U2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2
2. B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' B R2 D' R' B2 U L' B' U2 R2
3. U D2 F' D' F D' B D R F' D2 B L2 F U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2
4. D2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 R B' U B' F U2 B' L F2 R2
5. U2 L2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 F' R U2 B D' B R' B' L' D
6. B2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B U R2 B L2 R F' U' L'
7. L F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F R' U' B' D L' D B2 F' R' D'
8. F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 F' L U2 F2 U2 R U R D2 F' L
9. L' B D2 R B' D B' R F' U R U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2
10. F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 F D' R F' U L' B'
11. R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 B' U' B' R B' L U2 B' D
12. F D2 B D2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F L' B' F2 D2 U L2 D' F R F


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 15, 2017)

R5, sub13, (CFOP, Valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-14
avg of 12: 13.351

Time List:
14.624, 14.616, 12.785, (10.858), 11.609, (18.147), 12.437, 12.490, 11.510, 16.033, 13.742, 13.659


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 15, 2017)

Round 5
CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM
Sub-14

Ao12: 16.93

Time List: 17.28, 16.70, (12.17), 15.23, (18.29), 17.25, 17.20, 17.82, 14.71, 17.25, 18.16, 17.23


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2017)

I hope this thread is continuing, if it is not then I may revamp it:
round5
CFOP
GTS2
race to sub 13

*12:* 00:15.67 x
*11:* 00:13.54 
*10:* 00:11.51 
*9:* 00:13.60 
*8:* 00:15.45 
*7:* 00:13.75 
*6:* 00:14.35 
*5:* 00:14.65 
*4:* 00:12.87 
*3:* 00:09.93 x PB2 and fullstep(I think)
*2:* 00:12.95 
*1:* 00:14.38 

average: 00:13.70


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2017)

infact, I tell you what, I'm happy to post new scrambles

*Round 5 Results:*
JAGC, Sub 14: 13.24 (2/3)
Ordway Persyn: Sub 13: 13.351 (0/3)
Aerma, Sub 13.5: 13.93 (0/3)
LegendaryMJS: Sub 14: 16.93 (0/3)
ExultantCarn: Sub 13: 13.29 (0/3)
cuber314159: sub 13: 13.70 (0/3)

*round 6 scrambles:
*
1. F' L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B' D B2 R2 U' L R F D2 R D2
2. B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 F D' R U2 L U' B' L2 B2 F
3. B2 U R2 U L2 F2 D U L2 U' L' R' U' R2 B' D L2 B2 U2 B2
4. L2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L' R B' U2 L F D' B D F
5. U2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 R' B' D' B' D R' U F2 U L2
6. R2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 U' R' B2 F2 U L' F' L D2
7. L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R U B F' R D' U B L2 D2
8. D2 F2 R' D2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D B L' D2 B L D' F'
9. R' D' F2 D2 F U' R2 B2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L2 D'
10. D' U' B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' L' D' B U R B' U B'
11. B' D2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D' B R F D U R2 U' L F
12. U' R' U2 F B2 R' L2 F2 D2 F' D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 R2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 5, 2017)

Oops I completely forgot about this thread, let me know if you want me to continue it @cuber314159


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2017)

Im happy to continue it weeklyish if you can't but it would be nice if you did it as I generally neglect these forum competitions in the holidays. I don't mind much though, I wonder if you'll graduate this week.


JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Oops I completely forgot about this thread, let me know if you want me to continue it @cuber314159


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 6, 2017)

R6
JAGC
Sub 14
Gts2 m
14.83, (20.00), 13.91, (12.99), 19.82, 14.06, 15.14, 13.10, 13.80, 13.56, 14.66, 14.38=14.73
Wow I didn't even choke that hard at my last comp... lol guess ill start from scratch next round


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 8, 2017)

*round 6
method: CFOP
cube: gts2

12:* 00:15.36 
*11:* 00:13.97 
*10:* 00:13.20 
*9:* 00:11.83 x
*8:* 00:12.32 
*7:* 00:15.06 
*6:* 00:14.67 
*5:* 00:16.97 x
*4:* 00:13.66 
*3:* 00:12.70 
*2:* 00:13.46 
*1: *00:13.62

average: 00:13.80


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 14, 2017)

*Round 6 Results:*
JAGC, Sub 14: 13.24 (0/3)
Ordway Persyn: Sub 13: 13.351 (0/3)
Aerma, Sub 13.5: 13.93 (0/3)
LegendaryMJS: Sub 14: 16.93 (0/3)
ExultantCarn: Sub 13: 13.29 (0/3)
cuber314159: sub 13: 13.70 (0/3)

*round 7 scrambles:*
1. D2 R F2 L' U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F' D' B R' U' L' D' B' L2 D
2. F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R U' B' D2 F' R2 U L' B' U
3. F U2 L U F' L2 F' R D' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2
4. B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 B' D2 B2 U' R' U' R' F2
5. B L2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 R D' B' U F2 R D B F' D'
6. R2 L' D' B U2 L U' F D2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 R' D2 B2 L B'
7. R2 D B R' D L' U D' F R2 U F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U L2
8. F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 R' F' L2 U B2 L' D F' R2 U F2
9. L U2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 L F2 R' U' B2 D F R' B L R2 D
10. F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' R B2 R B2 U2 F L B' F D2 U'
11. U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 L U B R2 F L2 U F2 L2 R2 U
12. L F D' R U' B2 U2 R' D B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B' U2


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 14, 2017)

round 7
cube: gts2
method: CFOP

*12:* 00:13.52 
*11:* 00:13.45 
*10:* 00:14.66 
*9:* 00:13.87 
*8:* 00:14.32 
*7:* 00:15.24 
*6:* 00:12.28 x
*5:* 00:13.65 
*4:* 00:13.51 
*3:* 00:15.98 x
*2:* 00:13.92 
*1:* 00:13.16 

average: 00:13.93


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 14, 2017)

R7 sub 13 (CFOP, Valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-14
avg of 12: 14.580

Time List:
14.414, 19.369, 13.149, (12.884), 13.456, 14.601, (21.524), 14.518, 15.980, 13.080, 13.920, 13.311

lets pretend the 21 didn't happen, okay.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

*Round 7 Results:*
JAGC, Sub 14: 13.24 (0/3)
Ordway Persyn: Sub 13: 13.351 (0/3)
Aerma, Sub 13.5: 13.93 (0/3)
LegendaryMJS: Sub 14: 16.93 (0/3)
ExultantCarn: Sub 13: 13.29 (0/3)
cuber314159: sub 13: 13.70 (0/3)

*round 8 scrambles:*
1. R' F U2 F2 D2 B R2 F L2 F R2 F' R D2 U' B D2 L2 U2 L' U2
2. D' U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R F2 R B' U' B2 F2 U' F D'
3. L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U F L B' F' D F2 R' U2 R'
4. U2 F2 R' F2 U F D F' L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U'
5. D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L R2 B2 D B' R B2 D' L2
6. B U F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 B L' B2 F D' U L B2 D2
7. U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 R F' L D' B U' R2 U' L' D2
8. D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U' L' B D2 B D' R' F U R'
9. D' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B R' D B F2 L' B R2 B' F2
10. F L2 B' R L2 D B2 L U' D' B' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F'
11. L R' F2 L' B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D' F L' U' L' F U B R2
12. R F L2 D F2 L U2 R U B D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

*round 8
cube: gts2
method: CFOP
12:* 00:14.80 
*11:* 00:15.65 x
*10:* 00:13.58 
*9:* 00:12.53 
*8:* 00:12.67 
*7:* 00:14.51 
*6:* 00:13.04 
*5:* 00:12.66 
*4:* 00:15.58
*3:* 00:13.36 
*2:* 00:14.02 
*1:* 00:11.50 x

average: 00:13.67

interestingly, I got a 13.9ish average with an MF3RS which I accidentally made good by glueing lots of cotton wool to the pieces to try and silence it, it didn't work, I probably also put some maru in, over a week later I take the cotton wool out, tighten the tensions a bit and suddenly I have a realtively good cube, better than my gts2 until I broke the maru into my gts2.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2017)

R8, sub 13 (CFOP, Valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-24
avg of 12: 12.973

Time List:
12.980, 13.235, 14.431, (10.856), 11.651, 14.149, 12.609, (16.005+), 11.752, 13.294, 11.388, 14.238

Yay!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

Round 8 
Sub 14
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-24
avg of 12: 13.34 (1/3)

Time List:
14.68, 14.99, 15.13, (11.20), 12.78, 13.26, 13.20, 11.69, 12.58, (16.16), 12.40, 12.73


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

*Round 8 Results:*
cuber314159, Sub 13: 13.67 (0/3)
Ordway Persyn, Sub 13: 12.97 (1/3)
JAGC, Sub 14: 13.34 (1/3)

*Round 9 Scrambles:*
1.D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L F U2 B' L2 F2 R2 F D'
2.U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R' F2 R2 U' L' D U' R D F'
3.F U2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 B' R F D' U2 F2 R' B2 D' R' D2 B
4.R2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' F U2 L' F D' B L U' B F U' R
5.U2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 R D2 R2 B R2 F U' B2 L' U'
6.U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F' U' R2 F' L' D U B2 U' L
7.U2 B2 R L F' B2 D' R' L2 F' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 B2
8.D L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U F L' U' L2 B' F2 D' B L U2
9.F D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R D' L' R2 D B' F2 U R' F
10.U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 R' B' R B' F' D' B F R' D' F
11.L D' F' U2 L D F' D R2 F' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2
12.L D2 L' F2 R U2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 U F L D' L2 B2 F2


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2017)

*round 9
method: CFOP
cube: weilong gts2
race to sub-13


12:* 00:17.75 x
*11:* 00:13.30 x
*10:* 00:11.62 x
*9:* 00:14.29 x
*8:* 00:12.81 x
*7:* 00:15.01 x
*6:* 00:15.43 x
*5:* 00:12.80 x
*4:* 00:12.45 x
*3:* 00:15.23 x
*2:* 00:13.91 x
*1:* 00:12.41 x

average: 00:13.76


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2017)

round 9 results:
cuber314159: 0/3

round 10 scrambles:
1. D2 R F2 L' U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F' D' B R' U' L' D' B' L2 D
2. F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R U' B' D2 F' R2 U L' B' U
3. F U2 L U F' L2 F' R D' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2
4. B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 B' D2 B2 U' R' U' R' F2
5. B L2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 R D' B' U F2 R D B F' D'
6. R2 L' D' B U2 L U' F D2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 R' D2 B2 L B'
7. R2 D B R' D L' U D' F R2 U F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U L2
8. F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 R' F' L2 U B2 L' D F' R2 U F2
9. L U2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 L F2 R' U' B2 D F R' B L R2 D
10. F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' R B2 R B2 U2 F L B' F D2 U'
11. U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 L U B R2 F L2 U F2 L2 R2 U
12. L F D' R U' B2 U2 R' D B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B' U2


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 19, 2017)

*round 10
method: CFOP
cube: gts2
race to sub 13

12:*00:14.46x
*11:*00:15.33x
*10:*00:11.58x
*9:*00:15.46x
*8:*00:14.41x
*7:*00:11.31x
*6:*00:15.98x
*5:*00:13.11x
*4:*00:13.88x
*3:*00:14.77x
*2:*00:13.25x
*1:*00:12.85x

average: 00:13.91


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 30, 2017)

R10, sub 13 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-30
avg of 12: 14.180

Time List:
15.559, 14.811, (11.384), 13.450, 14.590, 13.831, 13.900, 14.390, 12.898, (16.399), 14.262, 14.111


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 2, 2017)

round 11 results 
cuber314159(0/3), Ordway Persyn (0/3)

*Round 12 Scrambles:*
1.D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L F U2 B' L2 F2 R2 F D'
2.U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R' F2 R2 U' L' D U' R D F'
3.F U2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 B' R F D' U2 F2 R' B2 D' R' D2 B
4.R2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' F U2 L' F D' B L U' B F U' R
5.U2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 R D2 R2 B R2 F U' B2 L' U'
6.U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F' U' R2 F' L' D U B2 U' L
7.U2 B2 R L F' B2 D' R' L2 F' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 B2
8.D L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U F L' U' L2 B' F2 D' B L U2
9.F D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R D' L' R2 D B' F2 U R' F
10.U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 R' B' R B' F' D' B F R' D' F
11.L D' F' U2 L D F' D R2 F' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2
12.L D2 L' F2 R U2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 U F L D' L2 B2 F2


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 2, 2017)

round 11
cube: MF3RS2
method: CFOP

*12:* 00:12.65 
*11:* 00:13.42 
*10:* 00:13.17 
*9:* 00:15.44 x
*8:* 00:11.42 x
*7:* 00:13.77 
*6:* 00:12.92 
*5:* 00:13.70 
*4:* 00:12.85 
*3:* 00:14.87 
*2:* 00:14.27 
*1:* 00:14.42 

average: 00:13.60


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 16, 2017)

round12 results:
cuber314159(0/3), Ordway Persyn (0/3)

*round 13 scrambles:*
1. R' F U2 F2 D2 B R2 F L2 F R2 F' R D2 U' B D2 L2 U2 L' U2
2. D' U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R F2 R B' U' B2 F2 U' F D'
3. L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U F L B' F' D F2 R' U2 R'
4. U2 F2 R' F2 U F D F' L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U'
5. D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L R2 B2 D B' R B2 D' L2
6. B U F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 B L' B2 F D' U L B2 D2
7. U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 R F' L D' B U' R2 U' L' D2
8. D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U' L' B D2 B D' R' F U R'
9. D' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B R' D B F2 L' B R2 B' F2
10. F L2 B' R L2 D B2 L U' D' B' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F'
11. L R' F2 L' B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D' F L' U' L' F U B R2
12. R F L2 D F2 L U2 R U B D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 30, 2017)

*round 13
race to sub13
CFOP MF3RS2
13.59

12:* 00:13.93 
*11:* 00:14.45 
*10:* 00:12.17 
*9:* 00:13.28 
*8:* 00:13.55 
*7:* 00:13.97 
*6:* 00:15.88 x
*5:* 00:13.24 
*4:* 00:11.02 x
*3:* 00:12.48 
*2:* 00:12.40 
*1:* 00:12.48 

why do my averages start of brilliant then go bad?


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 30, 2017)

Is this an active race?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 30, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Is this an active race?


Kind of, except I probably won't bother to post scrambles. If anyone else can then please do...


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 30, 2017)

Round 13
Sub 13
GTS2M
CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-30
avg of 12: 12.75 *(1/3)*

Time List:
11.49, 11.91, 14.04, 11.92, 12.01, 11.53, 12.95, 13.61, 14.59, (16.41), 13.47, (11.27)


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 31, 2017)

Race to sub 13
Cube : Aolong
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-31
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 11.89
worst: 19.45

mean of 3
current: 13.72 (σ = 0.57)
best: 12.81 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 5
current: 13.72 (σ = 0.57)
best: 13.31 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 12
current: 14.07 (σ = 1.44)
best: 14.07 (σ = 1.44)

Average: 14.07 (σ = 1.44)
Mean: 14.34

Time List:
1. 14.49 R' F U2 F2 D2 B R2 F L2 F R2 F' R D2 U' B D2 L2 U2 L' U2 
2. 14.30 D' U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R F2 R B' U' B2 F2 U' F D' 
3. 11.89 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U F L B' F' D F2 R' U2 R' 
4. 12.23 U2 F2 R' F2 U F D F' L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' 
5. 19.45 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L R2 B2 D B' R B2 D' L2 
6. 13.39 B U F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 B L' B2 F D' U L B2 D2 
7. 14.48 U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 R F' L D' B U' R2 U' L' D2 
8. 17.58 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U' L' B D2 B D' R' F U R' 
9. 13.06 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B R' D B F2 L' B R2 B' F2 
10. 13.66 F L2 B' R L2 D B2 L U' D' B' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' 
11. 13.19 L R' F2 L' B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D' F L' U' L' F U B R2 
12. 14.32 R F L2 D F2 L U2 R U B D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 5, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 13
Race to Sub-14
Cube: Gan Air SM
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 14.29 *

1. 14.84 
2. 13.47 
3. 13.58 
4. (11.68) 
5. 13.93 
6. 16.02 
7. (17.25) 
8. 14.26 
9. 13.52 
10. 15.91 
11. 13.74 
12. 13.65 

Nice! I will compete every week if someone posts scrambles consistently.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Round 13 Results:
@greentgoatgal Sub 14: 14.66 (0/3)
@cuber314159 Sub 13: 13.59 (0/3)
@JustAnotherGenericCuber Sub 13: 12.75 (1/3)
@PJKCuber Sub 13: 14.07 (0/3)
@CornerCutter Sub 14: 14.29 (0/3)

Round 14 Scrambles:
1. B2 U F' R B2 U2 D F2 L' B U F2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' 
2. D' R L' U L' U2 F B U L D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 
3. F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R' B D' B' U L' D' R' B2 F' R2 
4. R' D2 R U2 L F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' R U' F L' D2 B2 D' R F2 
5. B U2 B U2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L B' D2 L' B D' F2 L2 B' L' 
6. U' F2 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L D' L' R' B' F' U2 R B F' 
7. L' U2 D2 B U2 R2 L' B' U B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 D R2 B 
8. L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U B U2 R' D2 L F D2 B' L' D 
9. F' L2 B D2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 R' B R F' D' B' L D2 R2 
10. R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B L D2 L2 R' U' L' D' U 
11. F2 D B D R' L U R' F' D2 L' F2 R B2 L' D2 L2 B' 
12. U B' L U F R U B' D' F R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 

I probably can't post scrambles much after this because school is starting again so if anyone wants to just do it.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 6, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> I can  Do you usually post on Fridays?


Thanks! That would be a huge help!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 6, 2018)

round 14, sub 13

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-5
avg of 12: 12.681

Time List:
13.031, 11.008, 13.552, (16.584), (10.264), 11.322, 14.843, 13.393, 12.721, 12.329, 13.765, 10.843

I finally set my cube up well


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2018)

Round 13, race to sub-13
MF3RS2 M, CFOP

Ao12: 12.08

1. 12.53
2. 11.19
3. 12.22
4. 12.62
5. (11.09)
6. 12.49
7. (12.96)
8. 12.60
9. 12.75
10. 11.17
11. 11.49
12. 11.79 

This was _really_ good for me considering it's a pure sub-13 average (meaning not a single solve equal to or above 13.00). It was really consistent, too, with a standard deviation of about 0.65 and an IQR (inter-quartile ratio) of 1.27. It was also only 0.18 seconds slower than my PB Ao12 (11.90)!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 12, 2018)

R15, sub 13
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-12
avg of 12: 12.907

Time List:
10.455, (15.961), 12.010, 13.856, 10.951, 13.426, 14.720, 13.148, 11.327, 13.272, (9.991), 15.909


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 12, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Round 14 Results:
> 
> Spreadsheet:
> 
> ...


It says I need to request permission to view the results.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 12, 2018)

Round 15
race to sub-13
CFOP, SCS Cosmic Valk 3 Power M

13.04 Ao12...

12.19
11.69
13.59
11.52
18.39
12.46
15.51
11.21
17.85
12.14
10.90
12.23


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 19, 2018)

I'll have mine in by tonight.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 19, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 15
Race to Sub-14
Cube: Gan Air SM
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 14.10 *

1. 14.91 
2. 12.79 
3. 14.28 
4. 15.07 
5. (10.89) 
6. 14.83 
7. 15.26 
8. 14.56 
9. (16.34) 
10. 14.90 
11. 12.12 
12. 12.26 

Nice single! Doing better!

Thanks @greentgoatgal for waiting!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 20, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Round 15 Standings:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Yep it works.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 22, 2018)

R16, sub 13 (CFOP, Valk 3)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-22
avg of 12: 12.743

Time List:
12.862, (10.892), 15.840, 14.172, 11.007, 11.878, (DNF(17.059)), 11.218, 12.387, 11.013, 14.727, 12.327

Messed up PLL on the DNF, would have been 10-12, probably.

O crap I graduated, (I had a 12.90 in round 15 thats not recorded on the spread sheet)
I'm not sub 13 though so it was kind of lucky.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey guys! I just graduated from Sub-15! Hope I can join this race to practice with you all 

Round 18
Sub-14
CFOP DCN
GTS 2M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-12
avg of 12: 14.08

Time List:
1. 14.74
2. 13.48
3. 13.99
4. 12.64
5. 14.37
6. 12.06
7. 15.69
8. (9.48)
9. (15.94)
10. 12.33
11. 15.76
12. 15.78

What!! Im so close in my first ever race! 2 G-perms on the last solve can't save the average. But boom! I got 9.48 which is 0.09 off from my PB. It was one of the easiest CFOP I've ever did!


----------



## AcuberCubes (Feb 13, 2018)

I graduated from the sub-15 race. Can I join?


----------



## AcuberCubes (Feb 14, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-14
avg of 12: 14.02
DCN CFOP
Gan Air SM
Time List:
1. 12.13 
2. 13.82 
3. 14.86 
4. 17.12 
5. 11.72 
6. (11.51) 
7. (19.15) 
8. 14.36 
9. 14.02 
10. 16.18 
11. 13.24 
12. 12.79 
Almost sub-14! That 11 could've been a sub-10 :/ .Nice start to the race.


----------



## AcuberCubes (Feb 17, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-17
avg of 12: 14.63
Gan Air SM
CFOP DCN
Time List:
1. 16.54 
2. 16.00 
3. 15.16 
4. 14.34 
5. 14.34 
6. (12.38) 
7. 12.69 
8. 13.21 
9. 14.04 
10. (17.55) 
11. 12.92 
12. 17.03 
Awful consistency. But it was stackmatted. Mediocre average I guess. ^-^


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 19, 2018)

Round 19
Sub 14
CFOP
Valk Power M
Avg 12: 14.11

Time List:

1. 12.59
2. 14.80
3. 14.87
4. 13.22
5. 13.26
6. 15.19
7. 14.68
8. 12.90
9. (16.57)
10. 15.13
11. 14.45
12. (12.29)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Just wondering if new scrambles are going to be posted. I am in no rush, but I just wanted to check. Thanks


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Round 19 Standings:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


I can take over the thread. Just PM me the link and I will take charge. Thank you very much for your help with it these last few months, everyone I'm sure has appreciated it. Congratulations on graduating from this thread and best of luck in the race to sub 12/11/10.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

Round 20
Sub 14
CFOP
Ao12: 13.06

Time List:
20. (10.29)
21. 12.69 
22. 14.42 
23. (14.63) 
24. 12.54 
25. 13.99 
26. 12.39 
27. 11.69 
28. 13.33 
29. 13.17 
30. 12.18 
31. 14.21


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 20 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit#gid=0

Round 21 Scrambles:
1. R' U' F R D R2 B' D' B' L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U'
2. R U2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 L' D' U R F' U R' D' B2
3. F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R B L R D F R B' D F2 U2
4. B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 B F R' B' L2 D' L' U L F' U' B'
5. F2 L D2 L2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 B' U B L' U' B2 U B D' F
6. R2 L2 F' R2 B2 L' D2 R B F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D'
7. L2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B' F U B2 U F2 R' D2 F
8. F' U' L2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 L U F' U' R B R2 D' U'
9. U2 B' U2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 F D2 F' L' B' D' B2 L D2 F U'
10. R B2 D2 R' U2 L2 R B2 D2 R U2 B' R' F D' L R F R U
11. F' R L D L' D' R U F R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2
12. F D F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U L F R' B F R2 F D R'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 21
Sub 14
avg of 12: 13.41 2/3 1 more week left to see if I can remain sub 14 

Time List:
1. 11.93 
2. 15.11 
3. 14.55 
4. 11.57 
5. 12.27 
6. 13.29 
7. 14.15 
8. 11.91 
9. 14.60 
10. 14.68 
11. (11.47) 
12. (15.57)


----------



## AcuberCubes (Mar 6, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-6
avg of 12: 13.75
Gan Air SM
CFOP DCN
Time List:
1. 12.48
2. 12.88
3. (18.80) 
4. 14.11 
5. 13.95
6. 11.39
7. (11.02)
8. 11.97
9. 16.01
10. 13.09
11. 18.18
12. 13.41
Finally got sub-14 on here. Really happy with this average.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 21 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 14
@AcuberCubes Ao12: 13.75 1/3 Great job, and keep it up.
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 13.41 2/3

Round 22 scrambles:
1. B' U R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R' D' R D2 F' R' B' F'
2. F' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 B' D' F D L' R U' B' F
3. R D2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F L R' F' U' L' D2 R D B
4. L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 L F' L' R2 D F' R' D F U
5. L2 B2 U2 R' U2 L D2 R D2 B2 F R2 B2 U F' D' L' R' D B'
6. F2 D2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 L R2 F2 R' B' U' L' R2 F2 L B2 D' R2 F
7. D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U F' U2 R B' L' F2 U2 B2 F2
8. B' D' R2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F U2 L' F' R2 U' B' D F2
9. D F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 L D B' R' D U' F' L U' L2
10. B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 U2 L B' D B' R2 B' L2 U' B F
11. L' F B' D' L U' R F' R2 U2 F2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 B'
12. R2 L B' D' F L B2 D2 R F2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 22
Sub 14
Avg of 12: 12.10 3/3 That was a fairly consistent average, other then the counting 14 and 13. Time to move one to Sub 13 for next week. 

Time List:
1. 11.10 
2. 14.39 
3. 11.18 
4. 12.48 
5. 13.28 
6. (15.59) 
7. 11.30 
8. 11.26 
9. 12.62 
10. 11.35 
11. 12.01 
12. (10.13)


----------



## AcuberCubes (Mar 15, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-15
avg of 12: 13.76
Gan Air SM
CFOP DCN
Time List:
1. 13.91 
2. 14.97 
3. 13.45 
4. 12.94 
5. 16.10 
6. 13.02 
7. 14.16 
8. (19.88) 
9. (11.42) 
10. 12.53 
11. 12.21 
12. 14.27 
Super nice average.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 15, 2018)

AcuberCubes said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-15
> avg of 12: 13.76
> Gan Air SM
> CFOP DCN
> ...


Great average! You are only 0.01 off from your last weeks average. Great consistency, and keep it up.


----------



## AcuberCubes (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 22 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit#gid=0
If there is anyone that was/is going to post there times tonight for round 22, please do so and I will include it. I try to always post new scrambles on Friday, but tomorrow I will be pretty busy and so I figured that I would post the new scrambles tonight.

Race to sub x 3x3:

Race to sub 14
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 12.10 3/3
@AcuberCubes Ao12: 13.76 Great job and finish off the sub 14 race this week and go for sub 13 the following week.

Round 23 Scrambles:
1. L2 U B' D' L' U2 B2 L' U' D2 F D2 L2 B D2 F B2 U2 B' R2
2. R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 D' L' B' L U' R' U B2 L' F
3. D F' U2 L2 R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B F2 U F2 R2 D' B L F' R'
4. F D L F U' F' U B' L U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 D' R'
5. L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 L B U' R D' F U' R D' B
6. B' R F B U' B L' U D' B' U2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2
7. D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D U2 F2 R F U2 B2 L' R F' L2 R' B
8. B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 L B2 D2 U' R' F2 L' F' L F2
9. R2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' B' U' L F2 U2 R2 U R2 F
10. U L2 U2 L' D2 F L2 D B F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U'
11. D2 B2 U2 R B2 L R' D2 R F2 R F R' D2 L' U' F' U2 B' L
12. R2 D2 U2 L F2 L' R' U2 L' U2 B U B2 D F' D2 F2 L' U2

Good luck to everyone competing this week. Round 23 ends (March 23, 2018).


----------



## DhruvA (Mar 16, 2018)

Race to Sub 13
MoYu AoLong v2
Ao12-12.72
12.330, 12.074, 14.310, 12.887, 12.780, 13.060, 13.330, (17.287), 13.028, 11.475, 11.998, (9.196)


----------



## Nitish Chawla (Mar 16, 2018)

Race to Sub 13.
Cube: GANS AIR UM
Avg of 12: 12.617
Time List:
13.553, 13.254, 11.678, 12.722, (9.943), 11.633, 11.480, 12.501, 13.192, 12.670, 13.485, (15.201)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 23
Sub 13
avg of 12: 12.19 1/3 First week going for sub 13, since I graduated sub 14 last week, and it has started off pretty good.

Time List:
1. 12.50 
2. 11.15
3. 13.78 
4. 11.75
5. 11.14 
6. (15.09) 
7. 13.51
8. (8.36) 
9. 13.42 
10. 10.65 
11. 13.02 
12. 11.00


----------



## AcuberCubes (Mar 18, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-18
avg of 12: 13.66
Gan Air SM
CFOP DCN
Time List:
1. 14.17 
2. (16.67) 
3. 13.25 
4. 13.18 
5. 15.38 
6. 12.74 
7. 12.69 
8. 16.42 
9. 12.61 
10. 11.95 
11. 14.19 
12. (11.92) 
 I'll be taking a break from cubing for a week. As I have graduated sub-14. It is just feeling like, its something I am forcing myself to do. See y'all a week later!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 23 results:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 14:
@AcuberCubes: Ao12: 13.66 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 14, and I look forward to when you come back next week.

Race to sub 13:
@DhruvA Ao12: 12.72 1/3 Great Job!
@Nitish Chawla Ao12: 12.61 1/3 Nice solves.
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 12.19 1/3

Round 24 scrambles:
1. R' B2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L R B' L' D B2 U B L' B' R D'
2. L D' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 B R F U B' R' B2 D2 R'
3. U' L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U L F2 U B' R' F L R' B2 R U2
4. D' R2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U F2 U' L2 F' D U2 B' R2 U2 F2 L B2 U
5. F' L2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 L' F D B2 L2 B L2 U2 L'
6. R' F U' D R2 F D2 L' B R' U R2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2
7. F2 D2 L2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' F' D2 B' U2 R B2 L2 U' B' D2
8. D F2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' L' F D2 R' F D2 F2 U' B' D
9. U R' D2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L F2 L F2 U' F' D U2 R2 U B F
10. R F U2 B' L B R2 F' U R2 D L2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2 R'
11. D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D B' L' D' R' B F R2 B2 U2 L'
12. U B R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' U B D2 B' R2 F2 R' B F'

Round 24 will end on (March 30th). Good luck to everyone that will be competing.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 24
Sub 13
avg of 12: 12.25 2/3

Time List:
1. 13.05
2. 11.34 
3. 12.12 
4. 11.67 
5. (13.17) 
6. 12.64 
7. 12.12 
8. 12.73 
9. 12.96 
10. 11.65 
11. (8.69) 
12. 12.21


----------



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2018)

Round 24
Race to sub-12.5 (This is a bit lower than the range of this thread, is that okay? It isn't fast enough for the next thread)
Avg of 12: 11.885

12.997
11.619
(13.486)
10.464
11.913
13.034
13.014
10.986
12.186
11.608
(10.028)
11.030


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 26, 2018)

Aerma said:


> (This is a bit lower than the range of this thread, is that okay? It isn't fast enough for the next thread)


You are more then welcome to compete in this thread until you graduate and are fast enough to go to the "Race to sub 12/11/10 thread", but for now enjoy it here.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 24 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 13
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 12.25 2/3

Race to sub 12.5
@Aerma Ao12: 11.88 1/3 Great job and keep it up.

Round 25 Scrambles:
1. D L2 B2 D2 B R2 B' L2 B' R2 F L' F' D2 B2 F' D F' R2 U
2. B2 L2 U2 R D2 U2 L' B2 R D2 U' L' U2 B U L D F2 R D'
3. B2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R D' L' B F L R2 F2 U B' U'
4. D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U F' U R' D L' B2 R D2 R U
5. D L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 B' R D2 U' L B2 D2 R' F' R
6. D2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 R' D R' F' D F U F2 R'
7. D2 R D2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 U R2 D' L F' L2 F2 L U2 B'
8. U2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 B D L R' B' L U' R2 B2 R2
9. L2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D F R2 B2 D' R' U' B2 U
10. R' F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D B' L R' F' U2 F' L2
11. U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 L B' R' B' R' B R D' B U2
12. R' U2 R' U F2 L2 D' F' R U2 L2 F' D2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B

Round 25 will end on (April 6). Good luck to all that will be competing this week. 

Edit: Seeing as I have now graduated this thread, I would like to know if anyone would like to take this thread over, starting next week. I will however keep it going, until the time that I have an interested individual that takes over. Please let me know if you are interested.

Double Edit: Since no one else competed in this thread this last week, and I am no longer competing here I will leave this thread. So good bye to all that I meet here and I look forward to seeing you in the next thread whenever to make it to there.

I am writing this on April 7, 2018, in case there is any confusion.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 25
Sub 13
avg of 12: 11.30 3/3 Yes! I have now graduated from this thread and I will be moving on to the next 3x3 Race thread. Solves 2-8 was very consistent.

Time List:
1. 9.84 
2. 11.24 
3. 11.79
4. 11.94 
5. 11.84 
6. 11.78 
7. 11.41 
8. 11.74
9. 10.92 
10. (12.05) 
11. (6.85) 
12. 10.47


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 14, 2018)

Hi, guys, I just graduated race to sub 15 and I'm gonna start this thread back up

Round 25 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit#gid=0

Round 26 Scrambles:
1. R' U2 B U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 F' L' B D F2 U F' D2 R' F
2. U B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U F2 D B' L2 R F L U' R' U2 R B
3. D' R' F2 D' L F' U' D R' U2 F2 R F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 B2 D'
4. B D2 F' R2 D2 F L2 D2 L' F' U R D R F D' R2 B2
5. U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 F U R D2 R2 U' L D R F L'
6. F' B U' R D2 R' D R U2 B' U' F2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 B2
7. B2 L U2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 B L' U2 F' R' U B' L' B2 U'
8. F' D' B2 L B' R2 D2 B R' D' F' B2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 F D2 F2
9. U B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 F D' B R B2 L2 R2 B R2 B2
10. F L2 U2 F U R U2 L' B' R2 B D2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D'
11. F' B2 L B' R2 F U2 R' B D L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 L2 F L2
12. D' R B2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' F' L R B' D' R2 F D U'

Round 26 will end on Monday, May 21. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 14, 2018)

Round 26
Race to sub 14
Cube: Cubicle Valk M
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 14.14

Time List:
1. 17.61 
2. 15.63 
3. 13.50 
4. (11.04) 
5. 12.57 
6. 14.67 
7. 13.46 
8. 13.02 
9. 12.78 
10. 14.66 
11. 13.54 
12. (19.44)


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 24, 2018)

Sorry about the late scrambles ill be on it next week

Round 26 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit#gid=0

Round 27 Scrambles:
1. B' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 U' B R' U L B2 D' B L2 F 
2. D F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L F' U' B' U B2 F2 R' F 
3. B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 L B' L2 R D2 F2 U R F2 R' 
4. L F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' R2 F D B' L R2 F' 
5. L' F R F2 B L B2 D' R U B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 
6. F' U B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 B L F' D' L D' R2 
7. F' U B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 B L F' D' L D' R2 
8. F' U B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 B L F' D' L D' R2 
9. F' U B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 B L F' D' L D' R2 
10. B2 U B U B D' L2 D R' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' B 
11. R2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 F' L R2 U2 B D R' B D2 B2 F 
12. R U F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U F U2 L' F' D2 U2 R' F'

Round 27 will end on Monday, May 28. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 29, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> That spreadsheet is still the original one on my Google account


Yea I kept the old result I can change it to my google If you want


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 29, 2018)

Round 27 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16DFoQbqbuYklP0ARd1Tf0MmtfViUs-nloMMLCUvipcg/edit#gid=0

Round 28 Scrambles:
1. F' D2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U2 F L' B2 D2 B' F U' B' F2
2. L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L U F B R U2 L F2 R L' D2 R D2 B2 D2
3. F' B2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R U L D F U' L F U2
4. B L2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U R2 B L B F R F'
5. R D' R2 U2 F2 U B2 U L2 D' R' F2 D F L' R' D F U2
6. L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L' U F2 R U F L2 U2 L'
7. U' B2 D2 B L2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R D2 B D' B D B L' F'
8. R D' L' B U2 R2 B L' D L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F' D2
9. F R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D L' B L B' F2 U L' D F
10. U2 L' B2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 F D B' R F U R2 U' F2
11. B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 F' L' B R D' F2 L' D' B' D' U2
12. F2 R2 D F2 D L2 D L2 U L2 D L D U B' D2 L R' F' L' B2

Round 28 will end on June 4 Good Luck


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 30, 2018)

round 28
sub 14
avg of 12: 16.07

Time List:
1. 16.64 
2. (14.33) 
3. 16.16 
4. 15.54 at this point I noticed I shouldn't be doing this without warming up
5. 18.94 
6. 15.40 
7. (19.83) 
8. 14.76 
9. 14.47 
10. 15.98 
11. 15.49 
12. 17.35


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 28 Results
@tigermaxi Sub 14 0/3
(I'm switching over to this format since not many people are competing and it makes it easier)

Round 29 Scrambles:
1. B R2 D' L2 R2 U F2 D2 U2 F2 R F' L' B' U L B' R D
2. F2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 B' L' U2 F D B L F L2 R2
3. U' L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L' F' U B F2 L' U2 R2
4. B2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L U' F' R2 B' U2 F D R' B'
5. D B R2 U F B2 R' B' U2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 F2 R B2 L' D2
6. D' F2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B L R F2 U' F R U2 L2
7. B2 R2 D R2 D U2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 B R2 U L R D B' F U L'
8. R F L2 U2 F L2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 F' D' R U R' B2 L2
9. F B2 L R D2 B2 L U2 F2 L' B2 L' U' R' U F2 D' B U' R2
10. U2 B2 F' D2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 D' B2 R U' B' U F2 U R2 D2
11. F U2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 D B' D2 F2 D R B U B' L
12. U B' L2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 B U' F D2 R D' U2 L

Good Luck


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 29
Sub 14
avg of 12: 13.31

Time List:
1. 13.38 
2. 11.91 
3. 11.75 
4. 12.00 
5. 15.11 
6. 13.96 
7. 13.71 
8. 14.10 
9. (11.18) 
10. (17.19) 
11. 14.56 
12. 12.63 

Yea 1/3


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 5, 2018)

Round 29
Average of 12: 14.48

13.54, 16.55, 13.97, 13.94, (17.69+), (11.79), 14.04, 14.30, 14.18, 14.95, 15.19, 14.11


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome to the thread David is you current goal sub 14 or 13 thanks


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 12, 2018)

Round 29 Results:
@tigermaxi sub 14 1/3
@DavidCip86 sub ? 0/3 Please add if you will be doing sub 14 or 13 

Round 30 Scrambles:
1. L' U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L F' D L' D U' 
2. B R B L' F' L B2 L' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U D F2 B' 
3. L U2 L2 U2 D' R2 F R' B D' R' F2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 R' D2 R' 
4. L U2 F R2 U B D' L R2 F' B' D2 B U2 F R2 B' L2 D2 
5. F2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' R U' R' U' B2 L U B L' B2 R' 
6. R2 L2 B R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B' D2 F L2 F D2 R2 F2 U 
7. R2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 B L2 D2 U' F' R2 B' R2 B2 L' 
8. B' R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' F' D2 U R B' L D U2 
9. U' R2 D L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L' B U R2 B R2 B2 R U2 L 
10. U D' R U' R' L2 D2 L B' R F2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R B2 R B' 
11. U F2 R' B2 L D2 L2 R' D2 L U2 B' R2 F U' R2 D R U' F2 
12. B L2 U2 D F2 L' B' R' D' U2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 D' 

Good Luck


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 13, 2018)

Round 30
Sub 14
avg of 12: 13.83

Time List:
1. 14.94 
2. 13.41 
3. (11.44) 
4. 13.09 
5. 11.57 
6. 15.66 
7. (19.15) 
8. 12.88 
9. 15.08 
10. 14.22
11. 14.65 
12. 12.82


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 30 Results
@tigermaxi Sub 14 13.83 2/3

Round 31 Scrambles:
1. R U2 L2 D2 F R2 B' D2 B2 F D2 F' U' F' L' R F L' B2 U2 
2. R2 U' R' D R L2 F' D R D' U2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 
3. R B D2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F U' R' B' U2 B' L B2 U' 
4. F D L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D B2 R' D' U' B L B U' B U2 
5. F B2 D F' D' B' U' R' D' F' B' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 
6. R' L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L' B' R2 D2 F U2 L' B L2 
7. L U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U L U' F' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B' 
8. B2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' L2 U L' D L2 B' D' F2 R B' F2 U' 
9. R2 B U F D' R2 U' R B' U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U 
10. U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 B' F' D' R F D' L' D' R2 B' U' F' 
11. F D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 D' B' L' U' R' B' L U2 R2 D F 
12. U R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R' D' B' L2 F' L2 U' L B' U2


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 31
sub 14
avg of 12: 14.00

Time List:
1. 12.75 
2. 12.20 
3. 14.23 
4. 14.14+ 
5. 15.81 
6. (16.87) 
7. (11.28) 
8. 14.12 
9. 12.92 
10. 13.57 
11. 15.59 
12. 14.64


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 25, 2018)

Round 31 Results:
@tigermaxi 0/3 14.00

Round 32 Scrambles:
1. B R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 D B D2 L F D L F' D R 
2. R' B2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L D L2 B' D' L' U2 R' D B2 D 
3. F U B D' R2 U' L' U2 F R' F L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B' R2 
4. F2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 L U B' D' U' R2 U B R B' R2 
5. F R' B' L D F' R U' D' F2 D2 F' L2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F 
6. U2 F2 L B2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 U' L2 R D2 U F R B' 
7. B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' F' R' D2 F' R' B' F2 U2 B' D2 
8. D R2 B2 D U R2 B2 U2 B U' F2 D' F' R B2 U2 B R' 
9. B2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L' B2 F U R' B2 L' R2 F U' 
10. R U2 B2 D2 F' U' R D' F R' U2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 L U2 L' 
11. D2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 D' B F' U' R' U2 L2 F L2 R 
12. U2 R2 F2 D' U R2 U' L2 R2 U R' B2 U' B' F2 L2 F L2 D L


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

R32
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-26
avg of 12: 13.573

Time List:
1. (11.617) B R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 D B D2 L F D L F' D R 
2. 13.287 R' B2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L D L2 B' D' L' U2 R' D B2 D 
3. 14.527 F U B D' R2 U' L' U2 F R' F L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B' R2 
4. 14.464 F2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 L U B' D' U' R2 U B R B' R2 
5. 12.678 F R' B' L D F' R U' D' F2 D2 F' L2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F 
6. 12.282 U2 F2 L B2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 U' L2 R D2 U F R B' 
7. 12.286 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' F' R' D2 F' R' B' F2 U2 B' D2 
8. 13.099 D R2 B2 D U R2 B2 U2 B U' F2 D' F' R B2 U2 B R' 
9. 14.277 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L' B2 F U R' B2 L' R2 F U' 
10. 13.338 R U2 B2 D2 F' U' R D' F R' U2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 L U2 L' 
11. (15.584) D2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 D' B F' U' R' U2 L2 F L2 R 
12. 15.487 U2 R2 F2 D' U R2 U' L2 R2 U R' B2 U' B' F2 L2 F L2 D L


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 4, 2018)

Round 32 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-14 | 13.573 | 1/3

Round 33 Scrambles
1. U R2 L' U B' R' F' D R U' R2 D2 L2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 F' 
2. U L2 B2 L' D B U2 L2 U' F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 L' 
3. D' L' F' B R U R2 B L B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R' 
4. F2 D2 R2 B' F' U2 B' D2 F' R F U' R2 F L D' B2 R2 F 
5. F' U' D2 F L2 B2 U' B R B2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 
6. L F' D' R2 F L' B U' F2 R F L2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 
7. B2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 L' D' L2 R D' R2 U R U' 
8. U2 D' R B D2 R2 L D' R' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U' 
9. U D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 L U2 R2 D2 U' F R D F' L' R2 B 
10. F' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 D B F' L2 F' D R B2 F L 
11. L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B' L' U2 B2 U F R2 D' L D' 
12. D2 U2 R F2 U2 L B2 D2 R F2 R U' L U' F' U' L' R D B' F'


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 6, 2018)

Round 33
Race to sub
Cube: MF3RS2
Method: Petrus

Ao12: 13.89

Time List:
1. 13.57 
2. 14.62 
3. 15.53 
4. 15.93 
5. 13.70 
6. 13.60 
7. (11.17) 
8. (16.16) 
9. 12.65 
10. 13.05 
11. 13.76 
12. 12.49


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 6, 2018)

R33
sub 14
avg of 12: 14.405

Time List:
1. 15.196 U R2 L' U B' R' F' D R U' R2 D2 L2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 F' 
2. (12.363) U L2 B2 L' D B U2 L2 U' F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 L' 
3. 12.823 D' L' F' B R U R2 B L B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R' 
4. 15.667 F2 D2 R2 B' F' U2 B' D2 F' R F U' R2 F L D' B2 R2 F 
5. 14.208 F' U' D2 F L2 B2 U' B R B2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 
6. 14.682 L F' D' R2 F L' B U' F2 R F L2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 
7. 12.910 B2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 L' D' L2 R D' R2 U R U' 
8. 14.114 U2 D' R B D2 R2 L D' R' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U' 
9. 15.312 U D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 L U2 R2 D2 U' F R D F' L' R2 B 
10. (17.299) F' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 D B F' L2 F' D R B2 F L 
11. 14.793 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B' L' U2 B2 U F R2 D' L D' 
12. 14.341 D2 U2 R F2 U2 L B2 D2 R F2 R U' L U' F' U' L' R D B' F'
take this as a lesson WARM UP KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCuber (Jul 7, 2018)

Round 33
Sub-13
Ao12: 12.630

1. 14.580
2. 12.191
3. 10.643
4. 14.797
5. 14.126+
6. 12.456
7. 12.004
8. 12.104
9. 12.104
10. 11.294
11. (9.761)
12. (14.798)

7, 8, and 9 were not typo'd singles. They were really that close lol


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 16, 2018)

R33 Results
@Metallic Silver | Sub-14 | 13.89 | 1/3
@tigermaxi | Sub-14 | 14.405 | 0/3
@MCuber | Sub-13 | 12.630 | 1/3

Sorry for the delay I have been away, so here are last and this week scrambles

R34 Scrambles
1. U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F U B2 D' L' F' D2 R' F' L
2. R' B2 L2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 D R' D R2 F L' B' R' D' U
3. B L F U R' B D2 B L' D L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 D2 B'
4. B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L U F B' D L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 D L
5. L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 L B2 R' D L D2 B2 L F'
6. U2 L' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 D' F L U R' B U2 F2 L2 F2
7. F D2 F U2 F D2 F2 D2 F' L' B2 F2 L D B R' D F D
8. R2 F' R B2 L2 B' L U L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 F
9. U' R2 D L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F D L' U' R F2 D B2 D R2
10. F' L B R2 U' B D' L' D' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2
11. D B R2 F' B2 U' D' B2 R D' L U2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2
12. D2 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 D' R U' B' D L' U L' D B2 F' R

R35 Scrambles
1. L U' L2 U' B2 L' F B D2 L U2 B D2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 R2
2. F2 L' U L2 D L B' R' F U D' R2 B2 D L2 B2 U' R'
3. D2 B' D' B' L' D' R' D' L U' F2 D L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U
4. F2 R U2 B2 L2 R U2 L2 R' D L B2 U2 L' D' R' B L D2
5. B' D2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 D' R F' R U' L2 F D
6. D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F L2 D2 F' L' F D' R' U B' R2 U2 L2 U
7. U F2 D2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' U' R U' R F R B2 U' L
8. L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D F2 U2 R B2 F D
9. L F U2 F L2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' L U F R2 D L' F U'
10. B U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R F R D B2 D L' R' D
11. F U' L B' D2 F L F B2 R' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 D F2 D'
12. U' R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 L' B' D' U' B L' B F2


----------



## Skyacinth (Jul 16, 2018)

eh sure, im mainly going for sub 12 but we'll say sub 13 x)
(if you can tho make it sub 12 thanks <3)

R34
Sub 13
Ao12: 12.11

1. 13.66
2. 11.02
3. (16.19)
4. 13.00
5. 12.92
6. (10.24)
7. 13.82
8. 12.93
9. 11.77
10. 11.06
11. 10.52
12. 10.40
note: good end bad start oof

R35
Sub 13
Ao12: 11.36

1. 10.48
2. 10.74
3. 12.27
4. 12.64
5. 10.95
6. 12.28
7. (9.81)
8. 10.74
9. 10.47
10. 12.21
11. (13.68)
12. 10.85
solid but couldve been better, a few of those 12's shoulda been 10's lol


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 17, 2018)

R34
avg of 12: 14.82

Time List:
1. 16.61 
2. 15.62 
3. 14.93 
4. 13.93 
5. 13.51 
6. 14.12 
7. 14.37 
8. 14.04 
9. (12.64) 
10. (19.24) 
11. 17.02 
12. 14.09 

R35
avg of 12: 15.08

Time List:
1. (11.21) 
2. 11.93
3. 13.64 
4. 14.87 
5. 12.94 
6. 17.64+ 
7. (19.15) 
8. 14.85 
9. 16.96+ 
10. 17.26 
11. 15.86 
12. 14.88 

@Skyacinth There is a sub 12 thread but you are welcome here


----------



## MCuber (Jul 17, 2018)

R34
Sub-13
Ao12: 12.303 (2/3)

1. 13.234
2. 11.476
3. 12.489
4. 11.540
5. 11.217+ DANG IT
6. 11.407
7. 13.381
8. 13.488
9. (15.461+)
10. (11.210)
11. 12.919
12. 11.906

R35
Sub-13
Ao12: 11.776 (3/3)

1. 12.729
2. (9.635) REDEMPTION
3. 11.982
4. 12.533
5. 10.279
6. 10.748
7. 11.175
8. 12.317
9. 12.752
10. (13.920+)
11. 11.846
12. 12.230

Time to get sub-12


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 17, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> R33 Results
> @Metallic Silver | Sub-? | 13.89 | Please tell me your goal and I will edit this post
> @tigermaxi | Sub-14 | 14.405 | 0/3
> @MCuber | Sub-13 | 12.630 | 1/3
> ...



oh crap, it was sub-14, sry


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 17, 2018)

R34
Sub-14
Ao12: 14.18

12.56
12.58
16.98
13.64
12.37
(18.34)
(10.74)
15.98
15.08
15.57
12.75
14.32

Good start, buy choked at solve 8,9, and 10.

R35
Sub-14
Ao12: 13.07

12.09
(11.20)
13.84
(DNF(13.43))
14.41
14.12
14.36
11.83
12.76
12.56
11.83
12.90

DNFed because I did the wrong PLL (rookie mistake). But overall I'm satisfied with the average.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 25, 2018)

Round 34 Results
@Skyacinth | Sub-13 | 12.11 | 1/3
@tigermaxi | Sub-14 | 14.82 | 0/3
@MCuber | Sub-13 | 12.303 | 2/3
@GarethBert11 | Sub-14 | 14.18 | 0/3

Round 35 Results
@Skyacinth | Sub-13 | 11.36 | 2/3
@tigermaxi | Sub-14 | 15.08 | 0/3
@MCuber | Sub-13 | 11.776 | 3/3
@GarethBert11 | Sub-14 | 13.07 | 1/3

Round 36 Scrambles
1. F D F' R U2 B L' F' R U2 F2 U' R2 L2 D L2 U R2 U F2
2. R2 B U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 B D' R' B U' F2 D2 R' B' U F2
3. B D2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R F' L U' R B D F D2
4. B2 L D' B R U' F U' B R F D2 R2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2
5. F2 D2 R L2 D2 F R2 L2 F2 U F D2 F2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 D2
6. U' L' B R D2 F' U2 L' U F' R2 U2 D2 L U2 L F2 L F2 L2
7. U2 R2 D2 L' D2 L U2 F2 R U2 L' U B2 L' B' L D2 F' R B D'
8. U F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D2 L R2 U R B' F L' F' U F'
9. U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R B L' D2 R' B D' L2 F L U2
10. U2 F2 U' D R F2 U L U B D2 F L2 F2 B D2 B L2 U2 L'
11. R' L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R' D' B' U2 R' F2 U F2 U2
12. R U B' U B2 D' F2 U R' D2 L2 F U2 F2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 L'

My Results
avg of 12: 13.08
Sub-14

Time List:
1. 14.23 
2. 15.17 
3. 12.85 
4. 11.56 
5. 13.00 
6. 13.16 
7. 12.05 
8. 12.51
9. 13.58 
10. (9.87) I Got nervous and locked up and it was sub 10 WOW
11. (15.36)
12. 12.73


----------



## Skyacinth (Jul 25, 2018)

R36
Sub-13
Ao12: 10.68

1. 10.19
2. 12.19
3. 11.87
4. (12.94)
5. 10.49
6. (8.46)
7. 11.90
8. 9.09
9. 10.41
10. 10.16
11. 9.69
12. 10.84

Solid, can't complain, although the first 4 solves were p rough. Probs should be doing something like sub 11/12, but might as well finish up here right? x)


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 30, 2018)

Round 36 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub 14 | 13.08 | 1/3
@Skyacinth | Sub 13 | 10.68 | 3/3 | Congrats  

Round 37 Scrambles 
1. D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U F2 L2 B' R B2 F2 D' U2 F L' F' R2 
2. F U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D' L' D2 R B' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 
3. B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 F' D2 F2 L2 U' B R' B' F' L' D2 R' F U 
4. R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 F' R' F L F D' B2 R' D U F' 
5. B D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 B' L' D' B' U' R U R' U2 F' D' 
6. D2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' U2 F U R' D R' F' U' F2 
7. L2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B' F' U2 F' U2 L' F D' U' R B2 U F R2 F 
8. U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D L2 U R2 B' D' F R' D' L2 U L' D' 
9. F' U D R' D R L2 F R' B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R 
10. B U2 B L2 D2 R2 B D2 F D2 B U' B' F' L2 U L2 R D2 F2 
11. F D2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F' R2 D U2 B2 L' B' D F2 R' F' U' 
12. U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B F2 D2 R' B' F2 L' U' B D B2 D B2 

My Results
Sub-14
avg of 12: 13.246

Time List:
1. 11.831 
2. 14.927 
3. (15.883) 
4. 14.793 
5. 12.445 
6. 12.333 
7. 13.749 
8. 12.872 
9. (11.406) 
10. 12.846 
11. 14.725 
12. 11.936


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 6, 2018)

Round 37 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-14 | 13.246 | 2/3

Round 38 Scrambles
1. F' D' R B' D2 L U' D' B' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F'
2. L B D' B' U2 L' U2 B2 U' D2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 F
3. U B2 U' B' R F' U2 D' R' B' D R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2
4. D L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' U' L' D' B' L2 U' F' L' U
5. B2 D' U' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D' F R' U2 L' B2 F2 D' R D' B
6. B2 U R D2 F2 U B' R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B' L'
7. L' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U R' D' U' R' U L' B' L' D2
8. L D2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' R D' F U2 F D L B' F' R'
9. L D2 R2 D L2 U' L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F R' U2 L B D2 U R' B'
10. L B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B2 L' B D2 R2 F' D2 F L F
11. L' B2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L U B2 L' B' D B' F L'
12. B' D F2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' U L2 F' U' R U' L U2

My Results


Spoiler



Sub-14
avg of 12: 13.871

Time List:
1. 14.513 
2. 14.899 
3. 13.502 
4. 12.662 
5. 13.004 
6. 14.684 
7. (12.398) 
8. (20.352) 
9. 12.776 
10. 13.184 
11. 16.824 
12. 12.661 

YES YES YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOP! WOOP! LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYS!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 10, 2018)

@Skyacinth here is a thread were you can go for sub 12 https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...11-10-5-and-10-3x3.64206/page-20#post-1298786


----------



## codeo (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 37
Sub-14
Ao12: 15.51

18.72
(22.47)
16.90
14.68
13.32
12.99
19.00
14.59
14.86
(12.06)
16.16
13.92


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 38 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-14 | 13.871 | 3/3
@codeo | Sub-14 | 15.51 | 0/3 | better luck next time 

Round 39 Scrambles
1. B2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U R2 F2 L' B2 D L R' B' D U' L F' 
2. R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 R' U F2 U' B R' D' F R2 
3. R U2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F D U2 L2 B D L D 
4. D2 B2 F' U2 B2 F L2 R2 U B' D B L D U' F L R2 
5. R' D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R' B' D F' U' L' D 
6. R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 U B' L2 R' D2 B D R' B' R U' 
7. L D L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' R B2 D' L2 F D2 B2 L2 
8. F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U' L' B D U2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 U' 
9. D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F L U' B' D' L2 U' B2 L' B2 
10. U' B2 U L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U' R' D' B L B L2 F2 D' R' 
11. B2 D U B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 B U' R2 D B' U' F R' D U2 
12. D2 R L2 B' U' F D L' B' U B2 R2 F2 U2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L 

Good Luck!


----------



## codeo (Aug 14, 2018)

Round 38
Sub-14
Ao12: 17.49

17.29
19.28
17.27
(12.41)
18.20
20.28
16.24
16.47
20.12
14.28
15.47
(22.38)

too early in the morning


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Round 39
Sub-14
Average of 12: 15.560

1. (18.328)
2. 16.890
3. 14.371
4. 17.704
5. 14.984
6. 15.809
7. (12.721)
8. 13.929
9. 14.032
10. 15.482
11. 15.633
12. 16.770

ouch. My Ao50s usually hover around 14 seconds. I dont know why i couldnt get good times here. Oh well. Better luck next week i guess.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 14, 2018)

Round 39 
Sub-13
avg of 12: 12.684

Time List:
1. 12.338 
2. (10.482) 
3. 13.714 
4. 12.196 
5. 15.247 
6. 11.123 
7. 11.848 
8. 12.101 
9. 12.600 
10. 13.464 
11. (15.443) 
12. 12.208


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 20, 2018)

Round 39
Sub-14

avg of 12: 14.19

1. 14.18 
2. 12.89 
3. 14.20 
4. 12.58 
5. 15.65 
6. 15.14 
7. 12.20 
8. 14.90 
9. (11.34) 
10. 17.03 
11. (17.90) if this solve was sub 15 it would have been a sub 14 average
12. 13.15


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 20, 2018)

Round 39 Results
@codeo | Sub-14 | 17.49 | 0/3 | If you have not graduated there is a race to sub 15 thread
@Trexrush1 | Sub-14 | 15.560 | 0/3
@tigermaxi | Sub-13 | 12.684 | 1/3
@Chris Van Der Brink | Sub-14 | 14.19 | 0/3

Round 40 Scrambles
1. F R F L2 D' F' L' U F U2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L U2
2. L D' L U R U2 B' L D R' F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B L2 F2
3. D2 R' U F U D' R' F L B' U2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 L
4. D' F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' F' R B' D2 R2 F2 L2 D B
5. R D2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R' U2 R' F U2 L' D' L' F L2 R' D2
6. D F B2 D' B' R2 D R' F R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2
7. B2 L2 D2 F U2 D' B' R L' B R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2
8. U L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 L' D F2 L2 U2 B'
9. F' R L2 F' B' R F2 L' U2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U'
10. U2 F' L2 U' D' R2 F U' F R' L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 F L2
11. L' D' F2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L F2 D' L2 D' R' D2 B' U
12. R' B D' F2 R2 F' L2 D B' D U2 R F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 L

My Results


Spoiler



avg of 12: 13.336

Time List:
1. 12.419 F R F L2 D' F' L' U F U2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L U2
2. 11.476 L D' L U R U2 B' L D R' F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B L2 F2
3. 11.506 D2 R' U F U D' R' F L B' U2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 L
4. 14.790 D' F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' F' R B' D2 R2 F2 L2 D B
5. (11.099) R D2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R' U2 R' F U2 L' D' L' F L2 R' D2
6. 11.555 D F B2 D' B' R2 D R' F R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2
7. 16.151 B2 L2 D2 F U2 D' B' R L' B R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2
8. (DNF(14.754)) U L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 L' D F2 L2 U2 B'
9. 13.712 F' R L2 F' B' R F2 L' U2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U'
10. 14.985 U2 F' L2 U' D' R2 F U' F R' L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 F L2
11. 13.888 L' D' F2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L F2 D' L2 D' R' D2 B' U
12. 12.877 R' B D' F2 R2 F' L2 D B' D U2 R F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 L


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Round 40
Sub- 14 (0/3)
avg of 12: 14.02

Time List:
1. (21.52[screwed up g perm])
2. 14.35
3. 14.19
4. 15.48
5. 13.75
6. 13.70
7. 14.50
8. 13.99
9. 11.80
10. (11.15)
11. 13.46
12. 14.93

I wasn't warmed up too much. You can tell that slowly over the Ao12 I get better and better.
G Perms screwed over my average. I desperately need a good lefty Ga and Gc perm alg.
On solve 1 I finished F2L at 6 seconds, and messed up the G Perm.


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 21, 2018)

Round 40
Sub 14

avg of 12: 14.24

Time List:
1. 15.30 
2. 14.30 
3. 14.46 
4. (12.60) 
5. 13.52 
6. 14.43 
7. 13.83 
8. 13.48 
9. 15.12 
10. 13.40 
11. 14.59 
12. (16.62)


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

Round 40 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-13 | 13.336 | 0/3
@Trexrush1 | Sub-14 | 14.02 | 0/3
@Chris Van Der Brink | Sub-14 | 14.24 | 0/3

Round 41 Scrambles
1. F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 R' D' L B2 F' L B U2
2. B2 U' R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 F' R B D L F L2 D L' D2
3. L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' B' R2 D' L' F2 L U B2 F R2
4. U' L2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R F' D' L F2 L U2 L B
5. U' R' D F2 U2 L' U D' L U B' L2 F' U2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 F
6. B' F2 L2 R2 D2 F L2 F L2 F' R F R B2 D' R2 D2 U B2
7. L2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 F D2 R D B F' R' U L' R' B' R
8. D' L' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L D2 L U2 B' D' U F R U2 L U' L'
9. F' U2 R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B L U' B' U' L' B2 D2 F
10. R F2 R' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 R U B' R U B L B' F' L R
11. U D F L' F' R2 F D B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B'
12. B R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B U L2 U R2 B L' U L D

My Results


Spoiler



avg of 12: 13.283

Time List:
1. (DNF(10.606)) M slice off by on move
2. 13.317 
3. 12.591 
4. 12.332 
5. 19.651 
6. 12.742 
7. 11.625 
8. (11.078) 
9. 11.682 
10. 11.949
11. 15.326 
12. 11.615


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 28, 2018)

Round 41
Sub 14

avg of 12: 13.99

Time List:
1. 14.11 
2. 13.89 
3. 14.75 
4. 13.45 
5. 15.08 
6. (12.18) 
7. 14.09 
8. 14.25 
9. 13.44 
10. 12.98 
11. (17.91) 
12. 13.84


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Round 41
Sub 14 (1/3)
avg of 12: 13.70

Time List:
1. 13.77
2. 15.35
3. (11.76)
4. 12.66
5. 12.30
6. 13.78
7. 12.43
8. (20.19)
9. 16.77
10. 13.68
11. 13.88
12. 12.40

After a breezy first half, At solve 9 I was getting nervous lul
12.24 Average of 5 is pretty nice


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 4, 2018)

Round 41 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-13 | 13.283 | 0/3
@Chris Van Der Brink | Sub-14 | 13.99 | 1/3 | Coming in clutch 
@Trexrush1 | Sub-14 | 13.70 | 1/3

Round 42 Scrambles
1. U2 D2 R' U2 D2 L U F' R' U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D 
2. F2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 L B2 R' U L' F L2 D R2 F' R2 B' L 
3. D' F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 L D' U' L' R D2 B' D U2 B' 
4. R2 U B2 D U F2 L2 U L2 U B2 R B2 L2 B2 D F' D' F2 L U' 
5. F' L' F' B2 R' F2 R D R F2 U2 R D2 F2 R D2 R' L U2 D 
6. B L' F' R U' R B' U2 B' D2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 U' 
7. F' R L2 F B' R2 U' B L' D2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U' L2 D' 
8. U' R2 U' F2 R' B' L D2 F U2 F2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U D L2 B' 
9. U' L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F' U' L2 U2 L B L U' R' 
10. R2 B' L2 U' F2 R' F L' F R' U B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' 
11. U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 R' B L' U L' D U F' R2 F' 
12. L U' F2 D2 L F' R U F D R2 F2 L2 F' B' R2 B' R2 U2 D2


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 5, 2018)

Round 42
Sub 14

avg of 12: 13.89

Time List:
1. 14.08 
2. 16.63 
3. 13.25 
4. 11.45
5. 13.66
6. 12.98
7. 13.23
8. (17.53)
9. (10.10) I locked up on this, I redid it and got a 8.89
10. 15.71 
11. 14.18
12. 13.70


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 8, 2018)

R42
Sub-13
avg of 12: 12.58

Time List:
1. 13.55 
2. 13.95 
3. 12.35
4. 12.69 
5. (9.95) 
6. 12.74 
7. 12.43 
8. 10.80 
9. (14.57) 
10. 10.91 
11. 11.92 
12. 14.49


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 10, 2018)

Round 42 Results
@Chris Van Der Brink | Sub-14 | 13.89 | 2/3
@tigermaxi | Sub-13 | 12.58 | 1/3

Round 43 Scrambles
1. B2 R2 D U' L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 L' B R D' L B' L2 B2 U2 B'
2. L2 D F' D' B L2 U R B2 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B
3. L2 B2 U2 B L2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 F L U' L2 F' R' F2 D
4. F2 U' F' R B' R' D' B D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F'
5. D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L2 U R2 F' U' B L D B' L2 D2
6. L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 D' U' F' L2 R' D L' D2
7. R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L F R F2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 F L2 B' R2 D2 L'
8. U B2 R L' U2 F D' F' B L2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 D2 L' U2
9. D F R2 B' U2 R F2 L2 U' F D2 F U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 L2
10. F L' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D L' U B' L' R' D
11. F2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 R B' U' R' B2 D' L' B L F
12. U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 R' U2 R U F L B' D2 L' U2

My Results


Spoiler



avg of 12: 13.92

Time List:
1. (16.23) B2 R2 D U' L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 L' B R D' L B' L2 B2 U2 B' 
2. 14.67 L2 D F' D' B L2 U R B2 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B 
3. 12.89 L2 B2 U2 B L2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 F L U' L2 F' R' F2 D 
4. 14.31 F2 U' F' R B' R' D' B D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F' 
5. (11.03) D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L2 U R2 F' U' B L D B' L2 D2 
6. 13.22 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 D' U' F' L2 R' D L' D2 
7. 12.91 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L F R F2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 F L2 B' R2 D2 L' 
8. 13.17 U B2 R L' U2 F D' F' B L2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 D2 L' U2 
9. 12.63 D F R2 B' U2 R F2 L2 U' F D2 F U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 L2 
10. 15.75+ F L' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D L' U B' L' R' D 
11. 14.16 F2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 R B' U' R' B2 D' L' B L F 
12. 15.53 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 R' U2 R U F L B' D2 L' U2


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 10, 2018)

I didnt have time to compete last week, If I pass my goal this week does does it count as consecutive (2/3) or do I have to start over?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 11, 2018)

Trexrush1 said:


> I didnt have time to compete last week, If I pass my goal this week does does it count as consecutive (2/3) or do I have to start over?


you keep 2/3


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 11, 2018)

Round 43
Sub 14

avg of 12: 14.45

Time List:
1. 15.30 
2. 13.01 
3. 14.55 
4. 13.57 
5. 16.62 
6. 14.08 
7. 12.84 
8. 16.26 
9. (12.83) 
10. 14.11 
11. (17.31) 
12. 14.15


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Round 43 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-13 | 13.92 | 0/3
@Chris Van Der Brink | Sub-14 | 14.45 | 0/3

Round 44 Scrambles
1. R L' U' F2 B' D L F L2 U' F' D2 R2 U2 B' R2 L2 F' D2 B 
2. U2 F2 D2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B U F L2 U' B D2 L' F' 
3. R2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B F2 R2 F' D' B' L2 U' F R' D' F L U' 
4. U2 L B2 D F' L B' R B2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 R' 
5. B' U D2 B' R' L2 B L D' F D2 F2 L B2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 R 
6. L2 D L2 D L2 U F2 L2 U F2 R' B F' U F U2 F L2 B' 
7. B' D L2 B U L F' B2 U B2 L2 B2 R F2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 
8. D L B2 R' B2 R2 U R F U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 U L2 U L' 
9. U B2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 D R2 F' L' B' L D' U L' B R U 
10. U2 B' R2 F U2 B2 F U2 F' R2 F' U L U2 F2 R F' D' R' U' B' 
11. L D U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 L F' R B2 U R' D' B D2 L 
12. B2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 D' L2 F2 D F' R' D2 L F D


----------

